# questions about taming



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

My tiel's scared of hands, but I can get him on my hand by putting my finger under his chest then pushing up, he doesn't bite when I do that, but still I can't get him to think that getting on my hand is a good thing, since he'd refuse sunflower seeds and millet is not available in my country. His wings are not clipped, if I don't make any sudden moves he'd stay on my hand.

so should I just stop doing that? 
any other suggestions?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try sitting with your hand in his cage for about 15-20min every hour. This will get him accustomed to your hand and make him think its part of his cage. If he's stepping up for you, that's ok, keep your hand still and let him sit there getting used to being on your hand. Its a good start!


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

woah 15-20 minutes every hour is too much for me, I can do it few times a day but not every hour lol, I'll try that.

Do you think I should clip his wings?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its really your choice and there is really strong views on this
I have clipped my 3 tiels 
15-20 mins an hour i did this with lucky and taco and it paid off but it depends on how much time you can spend time with them


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

You could find something else he likes - like almonds, Cheerios (breakfast cereal), or a toy he likes, and spend time with him feeding or just holding the toy. He needs to associate you with a positive experience and trust you - so anything that builds a positive experience and gains his trust will help.


----------



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

my new tiels are very scared! I put my hand in their cage for 20 min every hour,how long dio you think it wil take?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It really depend on the bird itself and the more time you spend with him/her try placing treats in your hand aswell and thats a big step taking food from your hand


----------



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanx, I will just keep on keeping on...It really is two beautifull birds,wil post photos later, I sure hope they wil react soon!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Taking them away from the cage helps too


----------



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

wont they fly to hte highest point?


----------



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

The wont even come close to my hand...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They don't have to right now...first they have to accept your hand as part of their cage. Until they do that and realize its not evil they aren't going to come near it. It just takes some time and sometimes it takes longer than others.


----------

